# acephate for grub control?



## ol'homey (Jun 13, 2005)

It's time to treat for mole crickets here in SC and I also have a LOT of spittle bugs sucking on my lawn. Acephate will kill both of those with no problem. Question: Why isn't acephate labeled for white grub control?
It IS labled for the adult beetle so it should be effective against the grub right? It IS labled for mole crickets which are in the SOIL just like the grubs are right? So how can it kill mole crickets down in the soil and adult beetles and NOT kill the grubs?
I'm thinking 3 applications 2 weeks apart should kill the spittle bugs and the newly hatched mole crickets and grubs. What do you think?
I'm also looking at imidacloprid which will kill the grubs and mole crickets but is not labled for the spittle bugs.
Can I mix acephate and imidacloprid?


----------

